# Bank of America



## George K (Sep 3, 2015)

I've read lots of "Oh No!'s" regarding the supposed switch of AGR from Chase to Bank of America.

Why is Bank of America a problem?

- George, who has never banked with them.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 3, 2015)

Lots of horror stories out there George!

They used to be North Carolina National Bank, and when the Bank Merger Mania started , they swallowed up lots of smaller Banks and Sold Assets/Closed Branchrs/Layed off thousands etc. (They called these types Corporate Raiders)

BOA used to be the Largest Bank in California. When NCNB swallowed them up, they got rid of all the "small potato" customers by setting minimums on accounts, charged higher loan rates,paid lower interest etc.

They were the first to try to charge people for using their debit cards,Jack up fees etc. until Dodd/Frank and Customers forced them to pull back on their shadier practices.

And when the Crash of 2008 hit, they were heavily involved in all the shenanigans going on, begged for a Bail Out from Uncle Sam of Billions( too Big to Fail!) and then gave Huge Bonsuses to all the Crooked execs that had run them into the hole! ( to be fair, so did the other Big Banks and Wall Street Criminal Enterprises)

BOA= Barely Offers Anything!

I've never seen them Waive an Annual Fee or cut their fees.

I have. friends that have told me their collectors are extremely aggressive and nasty when calling, writing etc. ( lots of folks got in financial trouble in the 2000s cause of corrupt and shady Bank practices, and the panic that cost so many their jobs!)

Others probably have the same type stories about the other Big Banks and Walk Street Crooks!

I find it funny that none of us have heard from them and here it is 27 days till D-Day and Chase goes away!

Do they not want our business?

Others expierences might differ, but I've totally enjoyed my relationship with Chase!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2015)

Once can find similar stories about pretty much every non-Credit Union, non-USAA bank there is. They're all functionally equivalent in my book.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 3, 2015)

Ryan said:


> Once can find similar stories about pretty much every non-Credit Union, non-USAA bank there is. They're all functionally equivalent in my book.


Good point Ryan, that's why I mentioned it in my "to be fair comment" in my post,!


----------



## Blackshirt Husker (Sep 3, 2015)

They're awful. I have a strong credit rating, but I won't do business with Bank of America under any circumstances.

I didn't exactly love Chase, but a switch to BoA is about the worst news I could have gotten about the AGR card. And I only learned about the move a few hours ago today when I received a letter stating that Chase will be switching my current AGR Master Card to a Chase Freedom card at the end of the month.

So that's pretty much the end for me with AGR. I won't be applying for the new card, and the points I accrue through other earning opportunities (like car rental, hotel stays, etc) won't come anywhere close to making up the monthly point value I earned with Chase. I'm bitterly disappointed, but I understand that things change and that business is business.


----------



## seat38a (Sep 3, 2015)

George K said:


> I've read lots of "Oh No!'s" regarding the supposed switch of AGR from Chase to Bank of America.
> 
> Why is Bank of America a problem?
> 
> - George, who has never banked with them.


With their credit cards, you can't make a online payment unless you have a checking account with them. You would have to do a online bill pay through your bank to BOA CC. No option to just login, setup a payment account and pay your account monthly unless you have a checking with them. Second, every couple of months, they come up with new rules on the regular banking side, they change the rules of the game every couple of months to try to get some sort of fee out of you.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the tip about not being able to do on-line payments for their CCs unless you have a checking account with those ##@%&$!!!

One more reason to just say No to BOA!!!


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 3, 2015)

seat38a said:


> George K said:
> 
> 
> > I've read lots of "Oh No!'s" regarding the supposed switch of AGR from Chase to Bank of America.
> ...


I agree with this. I have a savings account with them (minimum balance, plus charging and paying off $30 a month on their Better Balance Rewards card gets me $120 a month in cash back...good deal) and they're constantly sending updates to their terms. I also bank with Chase and two online banks (Ally and Capital One) and, by far, Bank of America sends me the most updates on their terms.

I just keep the bare bones minimum with BoA. They were my first ever credit card, so I keep it just for the credit history. There are a lot better banks out there. Heck, Discover automatically increased the credit limit of my card with them by the same amount of my total limit of my BoA card...all without a credit check or me even asking! Never received a credit limit with BoA, and it's not worth asking.


----------



## Eris (Sep 3, 2015)

What? I have a BofA credit card and no BofA bank account of any sort- I use online payment to pay that bill from my local credit union account.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 3, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Thanks for the tip about not being able to do on-line payments for their CCs unless you have a checking account with those ##@%&$!!!
> 
> One more reason to just say No to BOA!!!


I have had two B of A cards, forever and ever, though I just closed one - I finally sent them the written notice, as I had promised myself I would when I first got the Chase AGR card (one card more than I wanted). It would be really funny if I end up with another B of A card after all!

I have never had any B of A accounts except for the credit cards. I can log into my B of A credit card account and download the pdf of my bill. I make online bill payments through my local bank and credit union. I just have it set up so they send the money to my designated payees. I do not let anyone go into my account and TAKE money, I always tell my local bank where to send it. No problems, ever with this system (knock on wood!).


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 3, 2015)

Eris said:


> What? I have a BofA credit card and no BofA bank account of any sort- I use online payment to pay that bill from my local credit union account.


Do you pay online via BOA website or your Credit Union website?


----------



## Alice (Sep 3, 2015)

I do major banking with both Chase and B of A. Chase is only because they swallowed two saving and loans where I have loans. B of A for several reasons.

First, when I first left home, they were the only bank with branches both near my folks and near Berkeley where I was, making it simpler for them to send me money. Second, they gave me my first credit card, after they and everyone else turned me down. I went in person to my branch with an essay and an interview about why I'd be a good risk. Third, they were the only full service bank where I live now when I moved here, and I wanted something that could handle Canadian money and also that I could get to when I traveled. (Now we also have a Wells Fargo in the supermarket). Fourth, about the same time the real estate market tanked in California a few years ago, while I was in the middle of major work on a 1920 Victorian (never a cheap project), Chase cancelled two lines of credit on other properties by changing the amount available to zero even though I still had plenty of equity after the crash and was nowhere near the original credit limit. I talked to my local B of A branch manager and after some phone calls got over $100,000 in an unsecured line of credit to finish the job.

So yes there have been and probably still are crooks at B of A as Jim has charged. And yes there have been and probably still are plenty of ethical challenges in the company culture as charged. And yes they seem to have been in bed with regulators as well.

However, over a 45+ year banking relationship, they have been better partners than anybody else I know. I have several of their cards, don't use them much because I'd rather get hotel points or cash rebates, but they've never been better or worse than any other cards. Of course I read the terms, pay on time, don't exceed my limits, etc., as they will be no more flexible than any other of the big ones about screwups.


----------



## crescent2 (Sep 3, 2015)

Do we have a definite answer on whether one can go to BOA's website and make online credit card payments if you do not have a BOA checking account?

If that's not possible, that's a deal breaker for me. I always pay online through my current credit cards' websites and have never had a problem result from doing so. (Hope I've not jinxed myself; I've never had any account compromised in any way.)

Years ago, I had a BOA credit card and did make online payments from a non-BOA checking account, but that's been awhile ago. Has this changed?


----------



## Eris (Sep 3, 2015)

I go to the BofA website. I log in. I pay my credit card from one of the checking accounts I've configured, none of which are BofA accounts since the only relationship I have with BofA is that credit card, perhaps soon to be two credit cards.


----------



## crescent2 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks, Eris!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 3, 2015)

The thing I don't like about BOA is that, even though you're a BOA customer, each state is considered a separate bank. BOA - RI is not the same as BOA - IL which is not the same as BOA - FL which is not the same as BOA - OR. I was in PDX once and went to BOA to get money. Since it was out of state, I had to use an out of state slip. OK, that makes sense.

But here's the real kicker! I opened up an account online before they had a local branch. Once they opened that branch 2 miles away from me, I opened up a new account there (in RI). When I went to make a deposit in my older account, I was told I used the wrong slip (the "local" one) - I had to use an "out of state" slip since the account was opened in VA! (It was opened online from my home in RI!)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 3, 2015)

Glad to hear you had a good expierence with BOA Alice!

You're the first person I've ever heard say good things about them!

I'd think based on what Dave said, it must be a State by State thing, sort of like Marriage and Licensing Laws!

And they really do do things differently on the Left Coast! LOL

As we say, YMMV!


----------



## Alice (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes banks are controlled by both state and federal laws. It was a really big deal when banks were allowed to cross state lines, I think mid-90s.

Bank of America was founded by a San Francisco Italian when other banks wouldn't serve Italians. He also loaned out money to individuals who wanted to rebuild after the 1906 earthquake without any of the normal and usual red tape. It was the Bank of Italy then.

I think Chase might be bigger than B of A now, both have been pretty active acquiring local banks.


----------



## neroden (Sep 4, 2015)

BoA has expanded by merger. When it's bought good banks (Security Pacific), the service quality has deteriorated massively. When it's bought completely corrupt lawbreaking banks (MBNA, Countrywide, Merrill Lynch), they've stayed just as corrupt and lawbreaking as before.

There's a reason people consider it a stinker. All of the "Big Six" (or however many it is now) -- BoA, Chase, Wells Fargo, Citi, etc. -- are just as bad. Many of the regional chains are still OK.

...oh. To be extra triple clear, "Bank of America's" affinity credit card department is actually the direct successor of *MBNA's* credit card department, which is famous for committing multiple major frauds against its customers. (The much smaller Bank of America credit card department was folded up when BoA bought MBNA.)


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 4, 2015)

seat38a said:


> George K said:
> 
> 
> > I've read lots of "Oh No!'s" regarding the supposed switch of AGR from Chase to Bank of America.
> ...


I had a Bank of America credit card for years, never had a checking amount with them, and made on-line payments. Is this a recent change?


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 4, 2015)

Just checked, and Bank of America does permit credit card payment from other banks:



> *Pay online using an account from another financial institution's checking or money market account:* Sign in to Online Banking and select the Bill Pay tab, then select Go to Bill Pay. Select Pay to/Pay from and set up your credit card account on the Pay to tab. You will need your bank's 9-digit routing number and the account number in order to set up the account.


Bank of America


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Sep 4, 2015)

Blackshirt Husker said:


> And I only learned about the move a few hours ago today when I received a letter stating that Chase will be switching my current AGR Master Card to a Chase Freedom card at the end of the month.


Chase is not offering us a Freedom Visa card. They are forcing one upon us, without any regard to our own wishes.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2015)

It's a good thing he didn't say they were offering one. And if you don't want it, just don't activate it and cancel the account.


----------



## Carolina Special (Sep 4, 2015)

Exactly what I plan to do.


----------



## George K (Sep 4, 2015)

Ryan said:


> It's a good thing he didn't say they were offering one. And if you don't want it, just don't activate it and cancel the account.


Like Ryan, I'm happy to add the "Freedom" card to the stack of unused cards in my desk drawer, and I'm happy to cancel the account so that my total credit line doesn't increase when I get the BoA AGR card.

But,when that happens, and you want to get an AGR card through, reportedly, BoA, will your credit score take a hit because of another hard inquiry? I'd guess it will, and that's just wrong.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 4, 2015)

Does anyone know for sure if this new Amtrak BOA Card will have an annual fee? My philosophy is there is no reason to flush money down the toilet on pay-per-use cards when there are plenty of good no-fee ones available. In this case I will have to weigh the value of potential Points earned to the fee, and if the numbers don't look good, the app goes in the trash.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 4, 2015)

George K said:


> I'm happy to add the "Freedom" card to the stack of unused cards in my desk drawer, and I'm happy to cancel the account so that my total credit line doesn't increase when I get the BoA AGR card


Actually, if you're concerned about your credit rating, you *DO* want your credit line increased! Part of the computation is how much of your credit line are you utilizing. If your limit on that card is $5,000 and it's sitting in your drawer, you're using -0-% of your limit.  If you have another CC with a $5,000 limit and you charged $2,000, your use of your available line is 40% ($2,000/$5,000). With the new card, your use of your available line is now 20% ($2,000/$10,000)  



OlympianHiawatha said:


> Does anyone know for sure if this new Amtrak BOA Card will have an annual fee?


My understanding is that there will be 2 cards offered, 1 without a fee and the other with a fee.


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 4, 2015)

No one knows anything for sure.

Most airline credit cards do have an annual fee, so I wouldn't be surprised if the new AGR card did as well.

I've rarely gotten a credit card from BOA, because they don't have many cards that I want to use. I did have a Virgin Atlantic card for just long enough to get the sign up bonus, and they struck me as functionally identical to Chase or Citi.

I personally would never have a bank account or mortgage or car loan with them (I go to credit unions for retail banking), but I'm happy to churn credit cards with them.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2015)

We know for sure that there will be two cards.

With that a given, it's a near-certainty that there will continue to be a free card and the second will provide more benefits in exchange for a fee.

Perhaps everyone stressing over their credit score can explain their concern? In my experience, it's been an amazingly meaningless number.


----------



## rusty spike (Sep 4, 2015)

With several years experience in RV financing, I found that most banks considered a FICO score over 720 to be top tier. But the generic FICO score you receive if you go online and pay for it may be different than what I saw, or your credit card, auto loan or mortgage lender sees. Different models of the famous score appear because lender criteria vary. If you want to be a member of the "800 FICO Club" I guess there is reason to stress. Although true, "hard" inquiries will have some impact as will the balance-to-credit line ratio, I would guess that a very high percentage of AGR members are top tier credit, and applying for the new BofA AGR card will have little, if any, impact on that precious credit score. YMMV.

As a side note, I received my letter from Chase Bank who want to send me another Freedom card that I don't need. So, playing dumb, I called AGR and ask, "What's going on with you and Chase?" She didn't elaborate, except to say, "Wait a week or too and you will receive the information on our new [and_ improved_, of course] AGR credit card."


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Sep 4, 2015)

My concern is the affect on my credit score, not by Chase opening these unwanted Freedom accounts, but the affect of me later closing them.

Yea, I can just accumulate unrequested, unwanted, Freedom cards, and just keep them in a drawer unactivated. And how long will Chase allow this accounts to remain stagnate/stale, before they simply just close them? Of course, all the worthless junk mail from Chase Freedom simply gets tossed, unopened.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 4, 2015)

Ryan said:


> We know for sure that there will be two cards.
> 
> With that a given, it's a near-certainty that there will continue to be a free card and the second will provide more benefits in exchange for a fee.
> 
> Perhaps everyone stressing over their credit score can explain their concern? In my experience, it's been an amazingly meaningless number.


And in the same vein, I'm wondering if there was this much angst when AGR switched over to Chase? My credit score is around 810; I don't think I am too worried about any huge hits to it.


----------



## seat38a (Sep 4, 2015)

PRR 60 said:


> Just checked, and Bank of America does permit credit card payment from other banks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny. My years paying their CC before I dumped them, I tried to find the option to pay with another bank could not find it. I even called CS to help me find. They told me that it was not possible. So unless something changed in the 1+ year since I stopped using them, I didn't have this option.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 4, 2015)

It would seem that Bank of America does its best to remain at or near the top of the bank fraud mountain.







Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Blackshirt Husker said:
> 
> 
> > And I only learned about the move a few hours ago today when I received a letter stating that Chase will be switching my current AGR Master Card to a Chase Freedom card at the end of the month.
> ...


I suppose they could simply close the account and send you a bill for any remaining balance. Have you tried calling Chase and asking them to do whatever it is you prefer? I'm more than willing to criticize Chase for any legitimate screw ups, and maybe I'm just missing something that's obvious to you, but I honestly don't see this particular development as anything worth complaining about.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Sep 4, 2015)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I suppose they could simply close the account and send you a bill for any remaining balance. Have you tried calling Chase and asking them to do whatever it is you prefer? I'm more than willing to criticize Chase for any legitimate screw ups, and maybe I'm just missing something that's obvious to you, but I honestly don't see this particular development as anything worth complaining about.


I did call Chase, and told them I didn't want the Freedom card. Their rep told me that I can't opt-out. I am getting a Freedom card, like it or not (isn't that complain-able here?).

As I mentioned, question is really, now what. I'll soon have another Freedom card sitting in a drawer, and what could that mean someday to my credit score. Is there some option that I have, for which, nothing negative can happening to my credit score? I mean, why should this change, something I have no control over, be allowed to have any negative consequences to me.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2015)

If you no longer want the account cancel it.

The change from AGR card to Freedom has exactly nothing to do with your credit rating.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2015)

Also, what everyone said about your credit score. It's completely pointless to obsess over it so much.


----------



## jis (Sep 4, 2015)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose they could simply close the account and send you a bill for any remaining balance. Have you tried calling Chase and asking them to do whatever it is you prefer? I'm more than willing to criticize Chase for any legitimate screw ups, and maybe I'm just missing something that's obvious to you, but I honestly don't see this particular development as anything worth complaining about.
> ...


It would be really interesting if they send you a Freedom Card even if you cancel the AGR Card today. Also, I don't see how they can prevent you from canceling the card whenever you want to do so, or for that matter not activating a card that you receive and canceling it without using it. I still don't get exactly what you are complaining about.


----------



## DetroitTed (Sep 4, 2015)

Eris said:


> What? I have a BofA credit card and no BofA bank account of any sort- I use online payment to pay that bill from my local credit union account.


Absolutely! I've been paying BA online through my credit union for years. While everyone is entitled to their experiences and horror stories, I've banked with and had credit cards and multiple accounts with BofA for years and have always found them responsive and helpful. Plus one of their hidden benefits is the ability to have reciprocity with several foreign banks through their ATM's. This was particularly helpful in China when I used the China Construction Bank atm's.


----------



## 19/20 (Sep 4, 2015)

AGR, first MBNA, BofA, Chase, now back to BofA



I'm thinking about Choice Privilages, those points are transferable.


----------



## jis (Sep 4, 2015)

When did the last BofA to Chase transfer happen? I am trying to remember whether I ever had a BofA AGR Card. I can't seem to recall what it looked like. So it is possible that I never had one.


----------



## PaulM (Sep 4, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> Actually, if you're concerned about your credit rating, you *DO* want your credit line increased! Part of the computation is how much of your credit line are you utilizing. If your limit on that card is $5,000 and it's sitting in your drawer, you're using -0-% of your limit.  If you have another CC with a $5,000 limit and you charged $2,000, your use of your available line is 40% ($2,000/$5,000). With the new card, your use of your available line is now 20% ($2,000/$10,000)


If I cancel the my new Chase freedom card, the credit scoring computers will have trouble computing 0/0.


----------



## PaulM (Sep 4, 2015)

Ryan said:


> Perhaps everyone stressing over their credit score can explain their concern? In my experience, it's been an amazingly meaningless number.


Simple. your credit score is the most important measure of your moral worth.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 4, 2015)

jis said:


> When did the last BofA to Chase transfer happen? I am trying to remember whether I ever had a BofA AGR Card. I can't seem to recall what it looked like. So it is possible that I never had one.


2007.

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/645518-agr-no-longer-issuing-credit-card.html

Funny. I actually read this thread way back when Chase pulled new applications for the AGR card a few months ago.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 4, 2015)

And at the top of page 6 is the Chase card announcement: http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/7631905-post76.html

So for that timeline:

January: BoA Card pulled from BoA website. A few days later AGR announces that their relationship with BoA will be discontinued, and AGR points will accumulate through April.

late-April: New Chase card announced.

The thread ends in July, but based off the posts it doesn't look like the new Chase cards started shipping out until July.

Hopefully we don't have to wait that long this go around.

Oh and it was a 5,000 point signup bonus. I imagine we'll see a larger bonus this go around, since I believe the signup bonus before the Chase card was discontinued was 12,000 plus companion coupon (of course there were some targeted bonuses that were larger).

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/714690-8-000-points-chase-agr-credit-card-offer.html

There was also a 8k point bonus. Looks like the card shipped out in September.


----------



## neutralist (Sep 4, 2015)

PaulM said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps everyone stressing over their credit score can explain their concern? In my experience, it's been an amazingly meaningless number.
> ...


Agreed. Bernie Madoff and Kenneth Lay are likely to have excellent credit and thus, excellent moral worth.


----------



## lstone19 (Sep 5, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> The thing I don't like about BOA is that, even though you're a BOA customer, each state is considered a separate bank. BOA - RI is not the same as BOA - IL which is not the same as BOA - FL which is not the same as BOA - OR. I was in PDX once and went to BOA to get money. Since it was out of state, I had to use an out of state slip. OK, that makes sense.


That has its advantages as well. I've been a BOA (the original California BOA) customer since before NationsBank acquired it and then renamed itself BOA. Despite that, my account still uses the same Routing Number (Northern California BOA - SoCal had its own routing number as I understood it) and account number so no need to update anything. And even though we left California 18 years ago, it's still the same account (no forced to a local account as I believe some banks will do). I'm rarely in a branch but when I am, that it's not local has not been a problem.

As for payments, I have a legacy MBNA credit card that is on auto-pay from a non-BOA account. While I have a legacy California BOA CC, I never use it - it's there only to be overdraft protection on the checking account - so I don't really know at this point what the payment arrangements are for it.


----------



## boxcarsyix (Sep 5, 2015)

Points from the Chase Saphire Card ($85/year) seem to be transferable to AGR at 1:1. One could use that option to stay with Chase.


----------



## NW cannonball (Sep 5, 2015)

lstone19 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The thing I don't like about BOA is that, even though you're a BOA customer, each state is considered a separate bank. BOA - RI is not the same as BOA - IL which is not the same as BOA - FL which is not the same as BOA - OR. I was in PDX once and went to BOA to get money. Since it was out of state, I had to use an out of state slip. OK, that makes sense.
> ...


My debit card (now Wells Fargo) shows me as customer since 1971, Legacy times, (some random thing

In my 40 year experience

The bank loves you (iff you never pay late) and when you generate fees. How that works for banks -- dunno

Maybe sometimes the bank needs more money -

Hell I dunno -

BOA and such - have so much power - take a few percent of every transaction in the world's debit and credit cards in the world. A few billion or more.

Big banks can dictate terms to ANY user of payment system.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2015)

lstone19 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The thing I don't like about BOA is that, even though you're a BOA customer, each state is considered a separate bank. BOA - RI is not the same as BOA - IL which is not the same as BOA - FL which is not the same as BOA - OR. I was in PDX once and went to BOA to get money. Since it was out of state, I had to use an out of state slip. OK, that makes sense.
> ...


While what you say is true, in my case I opened my first account on my computer in my bedroom in RI. It said I had a VA account. My 2nd account was opened at my local branch - 2 miles from my house after BOA acquired Fleet Bank. It said I had a RI account. Why do I have to have accounts in 2 different states and I lived in only 1 and was only 2 miles away when I only lived from the now current branch before it was acquired? :huh: I did not drive the 600+ miles to VA just to open my account!


----------



## Carolina Special (Sep 5, 2015)

I have a checking account, savings account and the cash rewards credit card from BOA. The checking account was originally with Sovran Bank before it was taken over and the credit card was originally a 2% cash rewards (on everything) from Charles Schwab which was transferred to BOA. I've stayed with them for so long because of convenience and inertia. The convenience factor has been declining as they've gotten rid of bank branches and ATMs in recent years.

This spring they sold off the branch/ATM closest to my workplace: since the closest branch/ATM to my house is tough to get to, I seriously considered switching to a local bank. Instead, I decided to start using my new Chase Amtrak card more frequently (lunch, primarily) instead of cash to minimize ATM visits, and discontinued using the BOA cash rewards card. Having BOA now take over the AGR program after only six months feels like a face slap. It also means I probably have to deal with the BOA credit card balance limits if I apply for the new AGR card, since I already have an existing card.

I do have my share of BOA horror stories, but they're probably no worse than most other banks. With the checking account, there was the time they sent me replacement checks with an imprinted phone number that I haven't had in a decade: they did replace those for free. I've never been able to link the savings account to the checking account for avoiding the checking minimum account balance fee, giving up after an extended online chat discussion with their rep ("It says right on your web page that I only need $2,000 in savings in my state"..."Sir, we require $5,000 in savings blah blah"). And my credit card once had a incorrect charge from a Wegmans in New York state, which I've never been in, that I challenged and was told was correct because my signature was on the receipt. :angry: I let that charge go because it was less than $100, but have vowed to cancel all BOA relationships if that ever happens again.

One final note on my very first experience with BOA's predecessor. A marketing VP of North Carolina National Bank came to visit my grad school class in South Carolina shortly after they acquired the largest bank in SC. He made it very clear to us that the bank should not be pronounced by the initials of NCNB: instead it should be called "NIC-NIB". Of course, this was only intended for us South Carolina rubes. Being young and naïve, a couple of years later in Virginia I called the bank by the name which I had been instructed and everyone in the room looked at me like I was crazy.

But I'm sure the marketing VP had a bright future, either at BOA or in politics.


----------



## SouthernServesTheSouth (Sep 5, 2015)

Just checked my old records:

I have a year 2000 Summary from Capital One - Amtrak Visa Card

I have a 2002 Summary of Charges from MBNA - Platinum

I have some Bank of America 2007

Then Chase sometime after that


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2015)

Carolina Special: Look in to Credit Unions, they're an excellent alternative to the Greedy National Banks!

If none are in your area, a Local Bank, as you said, would be better than BOA.( Barley Offers Anything)

I've never heard of a Bank that requires a $5,000 Minimum, that sounds like a Title Loan joint to me! And the refusual to fix the fraud on your Credit Card is inexcusable! Dump that bunch and if you want the AGR Card take it, have your Line off Credit moved to the AGR Card from your current Card once you receive the new one and cancel the other Card..

If not, just take the Chase Freedom Visa, no annual fee and there's no hassle to acquire it! Just no AGR Points!


----------



## Carolina Special (Sep 5, 2015)

Jim, to clarify the minimum balance requirement on the BOA checking account is $1,500. The monthly fee for going below the minimum should have been waived if I had $2,000 balance in savings, according to the rules for Virginia on their website at the time. Their chat room rep kept claiming that the savings balance had to be at least $5,000 to waive the minimum. I finally closed out the chat because I was afraid the rep was about to change my account(s) for the worse.

I've simply kept my checking account balance above $1,500 ever since. It is annoying that they automatically link your checking and saving accounts when they mail you statements or access online, but you have to jump through their hoops to link the accounts to avoid the minimum balance fee.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 5, 2015)

I have had dealings with BoA in the past and had no problems. Through umpty-ump bank mergers, bank sell-offs, and hostile takeovers for all I know, I landed in the lap of BoA as a customer. And was a happy customer for the most part. A minor bump here or there but nothing major. I was their customer when I moved from Spokane to the small town I live now and really liked the small-town service. Even though BoA is a Big Corporation I never would have guessed that from the service I always got. The bank manager knew me by name as did the tellers and they always went above and beyond when I did have minor problems. A couple of years ago, though, BoA sold off many of their smaller branches in the region, mine being one of them, to Seattle-based Washington Federal. And the difference is night and day. I don't know the manager and don't want to. The tellers act as though it's a terrible inconvenience when you actually have to do business with them. Fortunately I do most of my banking online; I usually only have to set foot inside the place twice a year: once at the end of the year to deposit my wellness check from my employer. We have get five sick days a year and if we don't use it we get that back at the end of the year in the form of a check. I have direct deposit for my paycheck but have to deposit this one. The other time is ironically when I am going on an Amtrak trip, to get ones for tips. I want no more dealings with them than that.

And my mom has an AAA Visa card through BoA, and I am also on her account and have a card too. She has had it for years and has never had a problem with them. Believe me, if she'd have had any problems with them I'd hear about it! :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for the Clarification Carolina Special!

Maybe its because I'm poor and live in Texas, but a $1,500 Required Balance in a checking account to avoid fees sounds high to me! Do they pay you interest on what amounts to them having your money for their use?

My Credit Union and Cap One, where I have accounts, charges nothing for Checking Accounts and even gives Seniors Free Checks.

I still can't get over how a boiler room can get away with being rude to customers no matter what company.

I would have closed my accounts that day if I was treated like you say you have been!

There's plenty of competition out there to handle your finances!


----------



## amamba (Sep 7, 2015)

Ryan said:


> We know for sure that there will be two cards.
> 
> With that a given, it's a near-certainty that there will continue to be a free card and the second will provide more benefits in exchange for a fee.
> 
> Perhaps everyone stressing over their credit score can explain their concern? In my experience, it's been an amazingly meaningless number.


While some of the obsession in this thread is much more concern than I have, I think people should always be thinking and aware of their credit score. Obviously it affects things like a mortgage rate or a rate on a car or boat loan, but depending on your state it can also affect your insurance rates for auto and home. Moreover there are companies that screen credit scores in the hiring process - even when the jobs have nothing to do with finance. There was a great story in the NYT last year about companies disqualifying retail clerks for employment based on credit score. 
That being said - this shift with the AGR card is unlikely to cause a huge change in score. One might see a slight decrease with the hard inquiry but it should go back up soon.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 7, 2015)

Good pointa amamba!

We've allowed the Credit Bureaus to become Big Brother with No Accountability!

They make constant mistakes that hurt people, and still refuse to make corrections when their mistakes are pointed out!

Who do they think they are, the IRS??


----------



## Ryan (Sep 8, 2015)

Agreed on all points - I get the big picture implications, but these changes aren't going to make a bit of difference there. Unless you're really unlucky (as someone said upthread, I think) and the small fluctuation puts you on the other side of an arbitrary cutoff that kicks you into a different bucket for something.


----------



## Bigval109 (Sep 9, 2015)

If my memory is any good, didn't we have boa in the pass? Didn't they drop AGR ? I remember having to call them when they started short changing the amount of points we earned. That's if my memory is correct.


----------



## jis (Sep 9, 2015)

My credit score swings to and from over a range of as much as 30 points, quite often for no apparent reason that i can discern.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2015)

jis said:


> My credit score swings to and from over a range of as much as 30 points, quite often for no apparent reason that i can discern.


Could it be those Expensive Biz Class Flights to India and other overseas countries that use up large amounts of your Credit Line?

I'd think that since you moved from expensive Jersey to more reasonable Florida that your Financial Statement should look better to the Big Brother Credit Vaticans??!!!


----------

